# I want to go on record as supporting SF and it's management.



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

I can easily see how a post titled "What's good about SF" might be less entertaining, but as far as I am concerned put me down as a supporter of the forum, it's management and all of it's posters.  I say ALL because I mean ALL.  You may disagree here and there but that's human nature.  But when the chips are down as far as I am concerned, this is home and I love it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

See no interest in the good news posts!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

I support the admin here...  they do a good job..  we don't always have to agree.. but we should respect their decisions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

My feelings exactly QS!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 26, 2015)

I think Personally think SF is the best. :clap:That includes members and management !!!!!During a very quiet time on here I went exploring for another forum that had content that is of interest to me , I joined one and let me tell you ...........unless your interested in getting involved cat fights between members and political agendas ........keep away and stick to SF..........


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I think Personally think SF is the best. :clap:That includes members and management !!!!!During a very quiet time on here I went exploring for another forum that had content that is of interest to me , I joined one and let me tell you ...........unless your interested in getting involved cat fights between members and political agendas ........keep away and stick to SF..........



Apparently, those who are always moaning about the debates and disagreement on this forum have not been to many other forums..  This place is so tame and well moderated..  I just wish these complainers would look around on the net... they will be happy to come back to SF and shut UP!!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Apparently, those who are always moaning about the debates and disagreement on this forum have not been to many other forums..  This place is so tame and well moderated..  I just wish these complainers would look around on the net... they will be happy to come back to SF and shut UP!!


I agree QS I spent 5 Minuites on the other forum and received two scam PM , with enclosed photos .... from Near naked women, I have in my profile I'm a WOMAN , married not interested in any other person Male or Female! I guess that's what some enjoy ........Could not bin them quick enough ....a get outta there......
I have NEVER encountered that problem on SF ....


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

Gee Kadee, I haven't lived. Every forum I been on has been more or less like this one. The roughest but funniest was one for young mothers (don't ask how I found my way to that one) and I received an education such as I never got at school. 

I like to discuss issues and learn other people's viewpoints and a forum allows me to do this in ways I could never do face to face with the people I generally encounter IRL.

I do appreciate the time and effort given to us by Matrix and Seabreeze to allow us this opportunity to commune with strangers who sooner or later become online friends. Sometimes this calls for patience and perseverance on our parts.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Yikes, Kadee, I guess my education is incomplete also. And me a therapissed. Lol. I can honestly say no one has ever sent me any pics of naked women! What have I missed? HaHaHaHaHa. Eek!


----------



## BobF (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree about this forum and its management.    So far trying to keep a decent forum running.   I have been here for about two years, maybe longer, and have seen some folks leave for their reasons.

I have been on forum much nicer and some much worse but so far I consider this forum to be OK for me.

We do seem to have a preponderance of left thinkers, but I am so much middle and not far right as some say I am, that I am OK.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

BobF said:


> I agree about this forum and its management.    So far trying to keep a decent forum running.   I have been here for about two years, maybe longer, and have seen some folks leave for their reasons.
> 
> I have been on forum much nicer and some much worse but so far I consider this forum to be OK for me.
> 
> We do seem to have a preponderance of left thinkers, but I am so much middle and not far right as some say I am, that I am OK.


  I don't think you are far right right Bob.   I think you are FAR FAR right.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yikes, Kadee, I guess my education is incomplete also. And me a therapissed. Lol. I can honestly say no one has ever sent me any pics of naked women! What have I missed? HaHaHaHaHa. Eek!


Yes it was a bit of a shock to me ...... I did report it to their admin and I must admit they were quick off the mark in dealing with it ... However there are many posts on the site .. Of it happening to others .. So it's not as if it's my ...profile  Picture of a dog that excited the scammer enough to send me half naked pictures........Maybe they were not females ?? mg1:  didn't look long enough to find out......


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm getting all choked up reading all these sentiments, but I too want to express my appreciation for the great job the moderators and administration do.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Okeey..I'm getting in line too, saying thanks to moderator and admin for their excellent work and patience.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 27, 2015)

Wouldn't go so far as all out support for SF.  Didn't mind Star Trek, but some Science Fiction is rubbish!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll bet you've never encountered _Farscape_.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Gee Kadee, I haven't lived. Every forum I been on has been more or less like this one. The roughest but funniest was one for young mothers (don't ask how I found my way to that one) and I received an education such as I never got at school.
> 
> I like to discuss issues and learn other people's viewpoints and a forum allows me to do this in ways I could never do face to face with the people I generally encounter IRL.
> 
> I do appreciate the time and effort given to us by Matrix and Seabreeze to allow us this opportunity to commune with strangers who sooner or later become online friends. Sometimes this calls for patience and perseverance on our parts.



The roughest forum I every stumbled into was called "My Mother-in-law is a crapburger"    don't ask.... lol!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2015)

:lofl: Does it still exist?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2015)

Kadee, I wanna check that one out for sure! Sounds like I should bring the white trash cookbook with me. Lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry, QS, misread that post. I am half asleep.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lofl: Does it still exist?



I haven't looked,  it was brutal...  I believe it was in CafeMom...


----------



## BobF (Jun 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I don't think you are far right right Bob.   I think you are FAR FAR right.



That could only come from a far far far left type thinking person.   Those you hate, the far far right, are really a very ultra conservative bunch.   Something we really do need ideas from but not so extreme as some are.   We should be working among the centered from both sides, neither far far left nor far far right.   We need budgets that will take us away from our near twenty billion debt and back toward a no debt as we were doing with either or both sides in the 50's and 60's.   Haven't seen that in the 70's and on.   Almost in Bill Clintons days.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I rarely see anyone complaining about the moderating. I am barely aware that there are monitor's at all. Either they whipped everyone in shape before I got here, or we just plain have a very nice group of people.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, that's it Underock, we are just all naturally nice.:bowknot:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 28, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, that's it Underock, we are just all naturally nice.:bowknot:




Agreed.  :hatoff:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Oooh I'm with you Jim..I think that Seabreeze and Matrix are the bees knees when it comes to admin..best I've ever known...and _believe _me I've known more than a few....


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry, I have never been to San Francisco.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been on SF almost five months now and I've found it to be a wonderful source of entertainment, information and communication. I've never posted on another forum so I don't have a basis for comparison but SB and Matrix obviously inspire respect and loyalty because they are fair, efficient, and attentive.  Well done, you guys!  :encouragement:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 29, 2015)

SF's Hot Topics is a twin of the Garden Web's Hot Topics. They are richly saturated with mostly female liberals which tend to drive the conservatives crazy and out the door...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I've been on SF almost five months now and I've found it to be a wonderful source of entertainment, information and communication. I've never posted on another forum so I don't have a basis for comparison but SB and Matrix obviously inspire respect and loyalty because they are fair, efficient, and attentive.  Well done, you guys!  :encouragement:



.................


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, that's it Underock, we are just all naturally nice.:bowknot:


----------

